# LPP notarial contract question!



## Orlin2013 (May 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

Can anyone tell me is it possible to get the notarial contract/affidavit forms signed and stamped with me being overseas? The people at the embassy here told me it's possible and it has been done before, so I was wondering if anyone's dealt with this before? 

And also, do we need like an actual contract or the affidavit form BI-1712a + "annexure B" is enough? We made the mistake of only signing the annexure B form before I left and now are trying to think of a way to make it work. 

Thanks for reading! :wave:
-Orlin


----------

